# 7 weeks and curling her lips.. Do I have an aggressive dog?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Certainly something you want to keep an eye on. For starters I would sit on the floor at her meal time and hand feed her one piece of kibble at a time. Once she is comfortable with that you might even have your whole family do that for a while. The next thing I would do is take her through at least one obedience class and practice practice practice even after the class is over. Good luck to you and keep us posted. 

Oh, and welcome to the forum. We love golden puppy pictures here. (hint, hint)


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oooh she's a feisty one! 

I would get her to puppy classes and then obedience as soon as she's had enough shots to go. She needs to learn her place but first you must learn how do to it the right way. She's treating you like her brothers and sisters at the moment. She is very young still and will learn how to behave.

I must warn you that Goldens are strong dogs so it's super important for you to teach her to walk properly on the leash and to listen to you. It will take hard work from you but it will be sooo worth it in the end.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

She has no problems with us putting our hands in her food and taking it away as of yet. I also will take her toys and chewies away from her and she does not mind. I contacted the breeder after the first incident and she stated that was not normal behavior and that maybe she was unsure of me. I don't think I can take her to obedience class until she is updated with her shots. How long does it take to know their temperament? I really don't want to be scared of her either. I was on a long run a year and a half ago and my running buddy and I was attacked by a dog who was free in their own yard.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I think a 7 or 8 week old is too young to show true agression. I do think she might be reacting to a new place with new people and she might need adjustment. Lucky wasn't playful for quite a while. He was not a healthy puppy so that might have been part of it...but I know that its not uncommon for puppies or new dogs to have a period of adjustment.

One thing she might need is a "leader" to follow. Start training (sit, down etc...) and reward her with treats when she obeys your commands. That will help her see you as the leader and not a stranger to growl at. 

Golden mouthyness can be painful and draw blood. Playbiting is a part of them learning bite inhibition...A hidden blessing really. Lucky couldn't play with my kids very well til he was almost 5 months...Lucky's mouth bit so often and so hard in play that it was a real problem...but he's a soft-mouthed boy now....

Welcome...and keep us updated! And yes...bring on the pictures.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm not an expert regarding temperments, but this sounds more like your pup is testing you and trying to figure out where her place is in your "pack." They all do this, some more vigorously than others. When taken from their littermates, they need clear rules and regulations to show them that you and everyone in your family are the "alpha dogs" and she is below you in rank. If that is not clear, your pup will be insecure and she will try to assume the role of alpha and try to rule over you and your family. I agree a puppy kindergarden followed by a basic obedience class will help a great deal. While you're waiting for her to have her shots to attend these classes, you can do some basic things to show her that you and your family are the alphas. First and foremost, whenever she curls her lip and growls, she needs an immediate firm correction (I personally would give her a firm NO while grabbing her scruff like her mother would..that won't hurt her). All play then stops for awhile. Other things you can do include: You eat your meals first, then she eats; you walk through doorways first, then she follows; if she is blocking your path, make her move, don't go around her; don't allow her on furniture right now (she should sit below you); don't play tug-of-war until she is older. All of these things will help establish that you are in charge, and should be done by all of your family members, including your 7 year old. Once she understands her place, she will feel more content that she can rely on you for everything and she will relax and be a wonderful companion. This is just my personal opinion from my experiences with my 2 dogs, both of whom challenged my authority when they were pups. Hopefully some trainers or others with more experience can offer some suggestions too.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Bailey is wonderful as far as waiting/sitting at the door and coming in at command. She will also sit on command. She was walking behind me on the leash until today. For some reason she felt the need to go in front, pull and bite the leash. She seems to want things her way. We don't ever want her to play tug-a-war,lol. We would like to have her retrieve birds for hunting some day.

Thank you everyone for your responses. This is my first puppy. I've waited a long time for this day to come.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Nicole74 said:


> Bailey is wonderful as far as waiting/sitting at the door and coming in at command. She will also sit on command. She was walking behind me on the leash until today. For some reason she felt the need to go in front, pull and bite the leash. She seems to want things her way. We don't ever want her to play tug-a-war,lol. We would like to have her retrieve birds for hunting some day.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your responses. This is my first puppy. I've waited a long time for this day to come.


They have days where they behave like angels, and then others where they behave like monsters. Some days they sit back and respect you, others they challenge you until you're ready to rip your hair out. The fact that she wants things her way is exactly why she has to be taught that things will be done your way. Your job is to stay calm, confident and in charge through it all (easier said than done), and in the end you will be rewarded with a loving and obedient pet.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would suggest you get a book or two on puppy development so you'll know what to expect as they go thru various stages.... just like you would a human baby want to know basic child development. Right now she is just a bitty baby....... train her with positive reenforcement. Her baby teeth WILL hurt, but just remember that they explore their world thru their mouths. When it's inappropriate, exchange for a nyla, piece of kibble or some other appropriate toy. Also, being so little, this is a HUGE change and adjustment from being with her littermates....please be patient and remember POSITIVE REENFORCEMENT.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I don't know what to do. I just took her potty and she was biting the leash. I went to stand her up and she started to snap and lunge at me non-stop towards my face. It seems as if it's almost an obsession. She continued to lunge at my legs. I'm in tears right now and I'm wondering if I should contact the breeder to see if I can bring her back. She was being extremely vicious and I had to bring her in and let my 15 year old take her potty. I've been firm, but never mean. I've only stopped her from biting our hands, digging, and chewing on what she isn't suppose to. I've provided plenty of toys and chews for her. I've been giving her loads of positive reinforcement.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with much of the advice here, but I would absolutely not correct her physically. A dog that young may have a little fear mixed in with those aggressive-seeming signals, and you want to help her feel safe and comfortable, not make her _more_ nervous about expressing her feelings.

Thinking of yourself as "pack leader" can be helpful, because you do need to be a source of strong, consistent guidance for your dog, but that mentality can be counterproductive when it encourages you to "dominate" a dog. She needs to see you and the other humans as reliable sources of leadership and good things. Aggressive responses from you, like scruff shakes, yelling, or (god forbid) striking the dog will only serve to make her more nervous and potentially more aggressive.

Physically intimidating dogs does sometimes work to get them to treat you with more respect, but you run the risk of increasing fear responses, and they're much more dangerous than a little brattiness. Most really dangerous behavior from dogs is based on fear, even when it looks like aggression.

Non-coercive techniques can establish leadership without making a dog more unconfident or nervous. Try hand feeding your dog meals, training stay so you can walk through doors first, keeping her off the furniture, and practicing obedience skills.

Aggressive techniques like the scruff shake and the alpha roll were a fundamental part of traditional dog training for a long time, but they're slowly getting ousted by more creative, contemporary techniques that are more humane and more effective to boot.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Nicole74 said:


> I don't know what to do. I just took her potty and she was biting the leash. I went to stand her up and she started to snap and lunge at me non-stop towards my face. It seems as if it's almost an obsession. She continued to lunge at my legs. I'm in tears right now and I'm wondering if I should contact the breeder to see if I can bring her back. She was being extremely vicious and I had to bring her in and let my 15 year old take her potty. I've been firm, but never mean. I've only stopped her from biting our hands, digging, and chewing on what she isn't suppose to. I've provided plenty of toys and chews for her. I've been giving her loads of positive reinforcement.


Remember to relax. If you're nervous or intimidated, she'll sense that. If you're frustrated and upset, that'll add bad energy to a situation. What you're describing is concerning to be sure, but it isn't necessarily the end of the world. Sometimes puppies just get too wound up.

Try lots of exercise and the NILIF methods people are suggesting here. When she gets too wound up and jumpy or bitey, turn your back on her and become exceedingly boring. Sometimes we yelp or jerk away when we're bitten and the puppy interprets it as play behavior or something equally exciting. You may be unintentionally encouraging the problem behavior with your feelings or your reactions.

You want to sap as much energy from those situations as you can, and the first thing to do is to teach her that unacceptable behavior turns you into a boring statue. Good behavior (like a sit or even just stopping the biting) reanimates you into a fun playmate.

If she were my puppy, I would avoid yelling, pushing, shaking, or any other kind of energetic sound or motion while dealing with her when she's too worked up. Using ignoring as a technique takes some patience and real consistency, but it works wonders over time.

Out of curiosity, how old was she when she was removed from the litter?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Nicole74 said:


> I don't know what to do. I just took her potty and she was biting the leash. I went to stand her up and she started to snap and lunge at me non-stop towards my face. It seems as if it's almost an obsession. She continued to lunge at my legs. I'm in tears right now and I'm wondering if I should contact the breeder to see if I can bring her back. She was being extremely vicious and I had to bring her in and let my 15 year old take her potty. I've been firm, but never mean. I've only stopped her from biting our hands, digging, and chewing on what she isn't suppose to. I've provided plenty of toys and chews for her. I've been giving her loads of positive reinforcement.


Biting the leash is really common. Lunging at legs, pulling at pantlegs, snapping.....that is what they do. Self control is pretty lacking....

Lucky bit the leash. When he did walk he would get a wild hair and just laydown on his back! They don't walk well as little pups.

Also....his playbiting was "reactive'. I honestly think he didn't know he did it most of the time. We touch him and he'd rare around and bite.

But none of this was aggression......

Honestly....if you are already thinking about giving her back...you might do that before she bonds with you and while she is young and can still easily find a home. Then you can do some research and read up on puppy development and its challenges to be prepared....


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I got her last Saturday and she was 7 weeks old. She was on a farm and outside. When I got there, both parents were in a kennel outside. The male seemed to be uncomfortable that I was there and pacing back and fourth in his kennel barking non stop. I had asked the breeder about the temperaments and she says they are both fine. I didn't pick her out, she was the last pup to go. Bailey is a bit reserved. My neighbor accross the street has a golden male and has never experienced this.

I've turned away from her and she will bite at my back. I will get up and leave. I understand that they like to mouth, but the lip curling with the excessive biting tonight seems a little extreme. I do really love her, but I can't handle an aggressive dog. I never expected this, it's been such a short time.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

She is lunging at my legs, not pant legs. I've been in shorts all day. I don't walk her. I have her on a leash outside play and potty time. I always have her in sight, I do not want her getting hurt.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Nicole74 said:


> She is lunging at my legs, not pant legs. I've been in shorts all day.


It might be this isn't a good match. I don't think she's doing this out of aggression...she is reminding me of Lucky who wasn't properly socialized or properly cared for in my opinion. Its amazing the scars I have from him...

But with your situation and the way she was raised, maybe this is a dog that you may have trouble handling...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Some of what you describe at the breeders is a red flag, so it's something to know for next time. Right now you have a dog that is simply too young to definitely have a temperament problem. If you're not ready to make a big, consistent effort to work through the issues, you can definitely consider bringing her back.

If she's reserved, there's a good chance she's nervous and the biting is coming from being overstimulated. Pant leg biting is common because they flap around in an attractive way, but biting your bare legs doesn't necessarily mean the dog has a temperament issue. 

Lip curling could be a sign of aggression or it could be a misplaced attempt to play.

As far as turning your back: when you first do it, she'll try a series of behaviors to get you to play anyway, and that could include biting you. You need to remain stock still as she runs through all the undesirable behaviors she knows to get you to snap out of it. Once she volunteers a good behavior, then you reward her with your attention. 

Right now, she doesn't know how to get what she wants, but you can show her, piece by piece, how she needs to interact.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I'm not sure if I should give this a few weeks or not. I'm not even sure if the breeder will take her back. We never discussed that during our visit. If I were to give her back, I'd want to do it right away. We are already very attached to Bailey, but I don't want her attacking the kids when she is older. I wonder why the dog is so mad at me? We are a quiet and happy household.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I think Tippy said pretty much everything I would have. Please understand, we're not suggesting you've been "mean" to the dog in any way. But for a pup that doesn't appear to have been well (possibly at all) socialized prior to placement with you, a large primate hovering over you to grab in any way (even to gently pick up) is going to REALLY rattle your nerves. I honestly do not believe you have an aggressive dog. There's a lot of work to be done, regular puppy stuff plus the added bonus of a pup who is lacking in basic social skills due to inadequate contact with humans (I'm assuming, but it does fit with everything you've said) and being removed from the litter a little earlier than is generally recommended. There are lots of great books out there... one of my key resources when I got my boy was "How to Raise a Puppy You Can Live With" by Clarice Rutherford and David Neil. I'm sure others here can recommend others as well. Study up, start researching training centers in your area to find an appropriate class (preferably one that focuses on positive reinforcement techniques), and enter a puppy class as soon as she's appropriately immunized. If you're overly anxious to get guidance immediately, and have the funds, you could also seek out a private instructor to get you started in the meantime. 

All that said, it may be more work than you are physically or emotionally able to commit to at this time. Sometimes that's just the sad facts, and there's no shame in admitting it. So take some time to really reflect, get input from any and all sources you can locate (this forum is a fantastic start! ) and figure out where you really stand. If you are going to return her to the breeder, as someone else mentioned, it will be easier for all involved to do so sooner rather than later. Whatever decision you make, I wish you all the best of luck.

Julie and Jersey

Edited to add: Just saw your latest post. I don't think this is anger at all. Fear, anxiety, stress, any number of things... or mixture of them... but not anger. I know it's hard when she's acting that way, but try not to take it personally. Try to figure out what exactly she is trying to tell you, and see what you can do to make the situation easier for all of you. For example, if she's saying "I'm afraid of the large being crouching toward me with it's paw aimed at my neck," you need to find another way to get her away from the hole she's digging or to stop biting her leash. I know you have no evil intent in doing so, but it doesn't seem that she has the experience and insight at this time to know that you mean no harm.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Just remember that the dog isn't mad at you. That's not what lip curling and biting mean. She's confused, intimidated, and she doesn't yet know how to find comfort and safety. Obviously, you're ready to provide those things, but she hasn't yet learned how you need her to interact with you.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

OP - you have the best of advice here. As one who has sought advice from the experienced members here I can really say they know what they are talking about.

I do want to add that if you are having trouble with nipping/biting now at 7 weeks I think you need to know that Goldens are VERY mouthy and this nipping/biting will continue until about 5-6 months old (some less, some more). There are ways (suggested already) to curb the nipping but puppies will do this until their baby teeth fall out and the adult teeth are pretty well established. It can be done but just be prepared for what is ahead. Consistency in the way you curb the behavior is paramount.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Thank you all for your advice. I just emailed the breeder and explained everything that is going on. I asked her what I should do or how to handle this situation. I can't afford a personal trainer for the pup. Her next set of shots are due next week. I don't know if they need all three sets before puppy class. The hole digging isn't a big problem, I was just taken back by the inital lip curling. Her whole body was stiff and she was staring me in the eyes. Then the behavior is escalating. I don't know how much interaction she recieved before coming here. The breeder has her dogs outside only. Bailey is friendly towards strangers, but does not like other dogs she does not know. The one dog accross the street, she likes to visit everyday.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

She is doing more then just nipping. She is growling and fierce snapping. She will go for my face if I'm on the floor.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Is she holding on when she gets your skin? Or is she grabbing hard and quickly releasing?


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

If you do decide to return the puppy - if the breeder even replies to your email - you should come to this forum often to learn more about both breeders and the breed. There is a wealth of information here that you just can't put any price on.

Good luck!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

She is quickly releasing when she bites in her anger mode. She does play bite, but we can redirect that with her toys or chews.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I think you're likely right to differentiate between play biting and these episodes, but I still believe that "anger" is the wrong word. The escalating behavior could simply be your dog's way of talking louder. A dog's body language is often very subtle, and humans generally stink at reading it despite our best attempts. Before the growl there may have been a shift in ear position, a look in the eye, a slight weight shift, a twitch of the tail.... any number of whispers from this puppy. Realizing you couldn't "hear" her, she raised her voice with a curl of the lip and a growl. If you continued what you were doing through that, she may have felt the need to shout with a snap or a bite. Mix all that with an absolute lack of self control (because after all, this is a 7 week old pup we're talking about) and you have a tantrum that goes from 0 to 60 in half a second flat. A nasty, loud tantrum... and no tools with which to calm herself back down. Not pretty, but not aggression, anger, or hatred either. Is it a problem? Absolutly. Is it serious? Yes. But it's also manageable, to the point that you could look back a few months from now and not recognize the puppy that grew into your best friend.

Our first Golden was from a pet shop (we didn't know any better). She was the devil in fur as a pup. Biting, growling, jumping, scratching, destroying everything within her reach. I really wish we had pictures of the kitchen from that time. The chairs and cabinets were chewed to heck, the molding was torn up around the bottom of the walls, the wallpaper was torn off 6 feet up. I had so many bruises, scratches, and welts all over my arms and legs that I had people at school questioning me about what was going on at home. (To which I ignorantly grinned and said "We got a puppy!" LOL, I was 12). As a last ditch effort, we decided to enter Brandi in an obedience class. Some immediate improvement was seen... by the end of the session we knew she could be a great dog and gave up any idea that we may have to re-home her... and with continued hard work she eventually earned 2 obedience titles, worked as a therapy dog visiting hospitals, and was the sweetest most gentle dog you could ever hope to meet. Like your pup, she just got a slow start and we had a lot to learn before we could teach her the lessons she needed in life. I guess my point in sharing that is, there's always hope to build the relationship and turn your pup into the dog of your dreams. It just takes time, dedication, and lots of work.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Bogey1455 (Dec 15, 2008)

It sounds like she's just being an aggressive puppy, like she would toward her fellow brothers and sisters. I would think this behavior will get better as she realizes you are not her brother/sister. IMO, you need to show her that you are the boss of her. I don't think you need to hit her, but somewhere along the line, she does not seem to be getting the message that she is NOT the boss.

7-8 week old pups do bite A LOT, and that's normal, but it sounds like she's just playing way too rough. And you need to let her know that will not be tolerated.

I will probably get BLASTED for this, but anytime Bogey nipped me hard (out of nowhere, not while playing), I would hold his snout closed for a couple of seconds. If he did it again, I did it back to him. Dogs are very smart, and Bogey was no exception. He quickly realized that if he bit me, he was going to be punished and and as a result, his teething stage went exceptionally well and today he is as sweet as he can be.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Now that I've read more about where your pup came from, I'd venture to say she wasn't well socialized with people or other dogs, and her current behavior seems to reflect that. Also her parents being in a kennel and her father showing anxious and reactive behavior is concerning as well. Now that we know these things, we can be relatively sure her reaction to you is out of insecurity and not knowing what to expect from you or where she fits into your family. There are many different methods to deal with these issues. My previous mention of the more traditional method of holding the scruff while saying no is one way, but possibly not the method of choice for an insecure unsocialized pup (I would like to clarify here that I suggested holding the scruff; at no time did I suggest shaking or anything else violent...I don't believe in that). Tippykayak's method of being a boring statue is another method. A third method I have used in a particularly difficult mouthy pup is the "respect hands technique.". If you go to the search field with that name you can find previous threads where I explain how to do it in detail. It is a very positive, non-threatening way to teach a pup not to mouth your hands or any other part of your body. As for the way she bites, I believe the quick bite and release is indicative of playing. I have seen dog fights and when they bite for real they hold on. Also, the growling may be play growling....Brady play growls big time. To hear him you'd think he was the most vicious dog in the world. And you say when you get down at her level she bites at your face. Us humans getting down on the floor at their level signifies "playtime" to them and all bets are off. She will try and play with you like she would another puppy which includes play biting. At this point the biting may be hard because she hasn't learned bite inhibition yet. If she were to play with other pups they will yelp if she bites them too hard, and thus she learns to nip more softly. I go back to my original opinion that I think what you're dealing with is normal puppy behavior and she may need a little more training because she wasn't socialized before coming to you, but if you are able to make the effort it can be done.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Here are a few random thoughts for you.



GRZ said:


> I do want to add that if you are having trouble with nipping/biting now at 7 weeks I think you need to know that Goldens are VERY mouthy and this nipping/biting will continue until about 5-6 months old (some less, some more). There are ways (suggested already) to curb the nipping but puppies will do this until their baby teeth fall out and the adult teeth are pretty well established. It can be done but just be prepared for what is ahead. Consistency in the way you curb the behavior is paramount.


GRZ is spot on. You are experiencing "puppy hell" and it will most likely continue for the next 2 or 3 months. It does not mean you have an aggressive puppy. It does mean that for the next couple of months your patience and your sanity are going to be tested....often. If you can dig deep down inside yourself and find the strength and resolve to survive living with an out of control shark toothed monster for the next couple months, I can promise you all the pain will have been well spent.




Nicole74 said:


> She is doing more then just nipping. She is growling and fierce snapping. She will go for my face if I'm on the floor.


Don't lay on the floor!!! That is the quickest way to start trouble....play trouble that is. Our puppy is now 5 months old and she is improving greatly day by day. Most of the time now, she exhibits good self control, but if I get down on the floor, she will attack....it's only play, but since we want to discourage that behavior, I stay off the floor. Since your pup does not know any better at the present, she is going to go after any part of you she can get to...be it face, hair, fingers, whatever. It may seem rough and dangerous to you (and it is), but to the puppy it's all in fun. So for the next few months, I'd stay off the floor, until she knows how to behave when you are down there.

Next....if you have a good breeder, they should offer to help you in some way. Our breeder told us before we even signed the contract, that if we had biting problems (or any other problem for that matter), she would help us deal with the problem. So if you are in dire need of some help, see if your breeder will offer it.

There is probably nothing you can do to make this problem disappear over night. It is a project you will be working on for the next few months and even beyond. But if you are willing to take it day by day, you will begin to see some improvements in a few weeks. Within a couple months the worst will be behind you. Good things don't come easy, but in the end it is so worth it when you find out the tasmanian devil you brought home really is a golden after all.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Thank you all for your awesome advice! I'm waiting to hear from the breeder. I would love to give Bailey a chance.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

deleted, posted while I had just started typing, sorry


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Just to add my 2 cents worth...I think your puppy is very overstimulated. 
She came from an environment where there were NO humans, to one where there are adults and, you said, 2 small children.
That's a huge leap for her and I think she's trying to tell you that by basically liking to be in her crate. 
I think maybe it's too much, too fast for her. She has so much adjusting to do, give her some time. Remember she's just a baby; younger than most when they leave their litter. And she's starting with a disadvantage of never having been socialized.
But I don't think you have an aggressive puppy. I think you just have a confused, scared, overstimulated puppy who is trying to sort all these changes out and figure out where she belongs in this picture. 
BTW, puppys often lunge at faces. They find them fascinating. I wouldn't consider that a sign of aggression, but I'd stay off the floor until she gets a bit more trained. No sense asking for trouble.
And yes, get her in a good obedience class just as soon as the vet okays it.
She's cute as a button!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Just to add my 2 cents worth...I think your puppy is very overstimulated.
> She came from an environment where there were NO humans, to one where there are adults and, you said, 2 small children.
> That's a huge leap for her and I think she's trying to tell you that by basically liking to be in her crate.
> I think maybe it's too much, too fast for her. She has so much adjusting to do, give her some time. Remember she's just a baby; younger than most when they leave their litter. And she's starting with a disadvantage of never having been socialized.
> ...


well said.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Nicole, I'm sorry you are going through this with Bailey. 

It can get pretty overwhelming having a young pup, Timber is just 4 1/2 months now and while he is well behaved most of the time, the rest of the time he is a holy terror, but like it was posted earlier, they are still babies. Although I went through the puppy stage 12 years ago with Ryder, I have appreciated the experience everyone here has brought since we brought Timber home. There's alot of excellent advice given here.

As well, this wealth of information is overwhelming too. I would suggest you grab a pen and a piece of paper, go back through the past posts as well as the advice that is to follow and make notes. These people that are posting have experience, they've been there before and know what they are talking about and want just the best for you and your puppy. I think if you listen to what is said and follow some of the advice, you will find that you have a puppy with so much potential, it will amaze you.

Good luck with Bailey  I'm sure she will turn out to be a great pup and you will turn out to be a great owner


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry you're going through this with your pup. You just posted that you came in upset and let your 15 year old take her to potty. How does she react to the 15 year old? I'm wondering if she's sensing that you're upset and is reacting to your mood...?...or is she snappy growly with everyone?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nicole74 said:


> She has no problems with us putting our hands in her food and taking it away as of yet. I also will take her toys and chewies away from her and she does not mind. I contacted the breeder after the first incident and she stated that was not normal behavior and that maybe she was unsure of me. I don't think I can take her to obedience class until she is updated with her shots. How long does it take to know their temperament? I really don't want to be scared of her either. I was on a long run a year and a half ago and my running buddy and I was attacked by a dog who was free in their own yard.


it sounds as though you are a little afraid of dogs maybe? Be careful not to create a self-fulfilling prophecy with this little tyke. She is an _infant_, and you should focus on giving her many loving, happy experiences every day. She is too little right now to discipline by putting her on her side etc, bc what she will gather is that you are to be feared. Think of a human infant . . . and be gentle with her. Buy a great puppy book like Nicholas Dodman's Puppy's First Steps!!! The developmental stages of puppyhood and the need for socialization in a wise thought-out way are key in your situation with Bailey. If you make an overall plan, you will feel much more confident; in order to make a plan though, you might need to do some reading. Clicker training is excellent for creating a bond and good communication between owner and puppy.

If you are near Maine, I would love to help.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

> Did you meet Bailey's parents and notice their personalities?


Both of the parents were in a kennel together in the backyard. The male was pacing back and fourth barking loudly non stop at me. The female was following the male, not barking. The male did not like the female following him and he snapped her on the ear. After the first incident with Bailey, I emailed the breeder and asked about the temperaments of the parents. She stated that their temperaments were fine and that the puppies should be eaisly trained. The puppies were outside the kennel running freely in the yard. 

I'm not scared of her yet, but I do have some serious neck issues. If she is showing true signs of aggression and has the potential to be an aggressive dog, I don't have the physical strength to train her. She was fine when my 15 year old took her potty.

Her main problems is when we tell her no and when we stop her from doing something naughty, like digging in the yard or biting us too hard. She does not like to be told no. 

What is the best way for me to dicipline her? I spend most of the day and night with her. Maybe she sees too much of me during the day? I'd really laid off this morning and let the family take care of her potty needs. 

Right now Bailey is only snappy and growly with me when I tell her no. I'm the only one who is diciplining her right now.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Did I read correctly that she is only 8 weeks right now? Play fun games with her. Give her a frozen carrot or a kong toy when she is too bitey face. Teach her small things like "sit" and "give me your paw" and kiss, kiss" with a clicker and some tiny treats like littel pieces of chicken or string cheese. Teach her to come when you call "pup,pup,pup" in a fun, inviting voice and throw her a party of praise and good girl when she does good things. Try to show her every way you can the world is a safe, lovely place when you're around. Instead of sayiong NO quite yet, try to set up her situations so she won't do anything wrong. Also, just redirect/distract her- like if she is digging and you don't want that, then roll her a ball and play with her. This is the age at which she will learn how to learn and be a little sponge, but it is also a period of her life during which she can develop fears and reactivity. There is a ton of research saying the risks of puppy classes are minimal in terms of puppyhood diseases if it is a clean, well-run facility. Also, you can find a positive trainer from APDT to come out and just do one or two private lessons with you just to help you make a great plan for Bailey.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Don't forget to get the kids involved with the training! My youngest was 5 when we brought Griff home - he enjoyed working with small bits of cheese and vegetables to train Griff. Funny thing is - Griff will beg from all of us when we're eating EXCEPT my youngest son. He knows if he gets something from him he always has to do something for it! :

Here's an example of a 5 year old teaching Sit, Down, Wait, come, Sit, Down - GOOD BOY!

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v480/afullmoon/?action=view&current=IM000421.flv

Tubes are fun for kids AND puppies:
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v390/aragog62/?action=view&current=IM000371.flv

I will tell you that the pirahna stage with Griff was horrendous! I was pulling my hair out but we got through it and Griff is now wonderful!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

There are many training facilities that have puppy classes for pups 8 weeks and older, maybe if you tell us where you live (general area) someone may be able to give you a recommendation. 

The fact that the father was nervous, pacing and barking and that he showed misdirected aggression toward the mother is disturbing, there may be a generational lack of socialization or there may be a genetic tendency toward nervousness or aggression.

While this type of behavior (the puppy's) does occur in Goldens, it really should not in a well bred and socialized pup. It is certainly possible to work through the issue with time and commitment, but if you for what ever reason can not or do not want to work through this, take her back to her breeder or contact a local rescue (since this breeder may not be the best place for her to be).


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I really don't know if the breeder will take her back, she hasn't offered. She has replied to my emails assuring me that her parents have good temperaments. I do know you can also get a bad temperament pup in a well bred parents. She has given me advice on how to stop this biting. I do know she does not breed for show quality or feild dogs.

I contacted the vets office and they said they have a few places where I can take Bailey to puppy classes around my area that they will provide at her next appointment.

Bailey loves to take the little kibbles out of my hand to eat. I've done it a few times today.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

First, I am amazed at all the posts in a few days.....Wow, what a great forum!

We have a Golden Male Puppy that is 18 weeks. Our first golden was easy. This one is much more difficult and they can try on your patience. I wish they all acted sweet and gentle like you see on television commercials. Our Riley has tested us and tested us and tested us. They can be very head strong. 

One thing I have not seen mentioned in your posts......What about exercising Bailey ? Are you taking her for walks and exercising her on a regular basis ? If not, then this can solve a lot of problems for you. Walking puts you in the leader position and you want her to follow you. Even if you hold the leash in your hands behind your back and shorten up the leash to get her to walk behind you. In essence, you want her to follow you. You become the leader by doing this plus you tire her out. I really like the phrase.......A tired puppy is a tame puppy ! 

After the walk is a great time to start training because she is tired and more submissive. You have a window of opportunity to train her until her hormones kick in about 10-12 week old. You will be shocked at how much she can learn at this young age. Riley learned to sit, lie down, roll over and fetch. The fetching part was hysterical to see him retrieve a duck at such a young age. We would take him into a hall way and one family member would get on one end and one on the other with treats in hand and call him. He would run to the family member and we would make him sit and then get a treat. Again.....another leader game. The more you show her that you are the leader the better she will be. I agree with everyone here about staying off the floor. You send the message that you are equal to her. Not good.

I am glad you came here to get better informed. Most people do not and give up on the dog. That is why so many dogs are in rescue groups. If you are lucky Bailey will be with you for a long time. I agree with Cesar Milan who has a show on the National Geographic Channel. Exercise, discipline and affection in that order. At this age......walk her down the block and more than likely you will be carrying her back because she will be so tired. Do this 3 to 4 times a day. It will work wonders !

Good Luck !


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Well, I don't know now. I was just sitting there petting her nicely and she full blown attacked me. Bailey's whole mouth was showing she was snapping and barking at me at the same time. I quietly told her no and walked out of the room. I was never harsh with her and neither were the kids.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I think that you are intimidated by her right now. I don't mean that in any way other than my honest assessment from all of your posts. I really think it might be in the best interest for Bailey and you if you were to rehome her to an experienced dog home. I personally think you will only become even more intimidated by her and she will respond by trying to take the reins, because someone has to lead. Right now, that's not you.

A dog that already uncertain and possibly fear aggressive needs a calm, relaxed owner. Puppies are very mouthy, they will push their limits by growling, snarling and snapping because that's how they communicate with each other. She never got the chance to finish her socialization because she was the last one to go, and she was 7 weeks old. They need to stay with their litters until they are at least 8 weeks old to become more socialized, learn bite inhibition and to learn what is acceptable and what isn't in the doggie world (which will carry over to their human interactions). 

I wish you were near me. I would love to foster her for you for a few weeks and see if we couldn't get her behavior more under control. Though she is probably at the wild end of the puppy spectrum, I don't think that anything she is doing is that terribly unusual. It will just take some time for her to "get" what you are telling her when you get up and leave the room. She is only a young puppy right now.

I am sorry that you are having such a hard time. Goldens really are wonderful dogs. If you do rehome Bailey, you might want to look into adopting an adult. There are tons of them out there right now that need homes. Good luck.

ETA: I wanted to add the fact that my Jasmine, who is my lab/golden (black) in my signature, was 6 weeks old when we got her from an ad in the paper. She was a bully who would snarl and snap at me when she was a puppy when she didn't get her way. She would jump up on the couch when it was time for me to go to work and literally act like she was going to attack me. I read up on NILIF (Nothing in Life is Free) and started applying it. She is 8 1/2 now, has her Canine Good Citizen and is the best girl, though still a bit stubborn at times. I never let her intimidate me, though. I got mad, but that didn't do any good, so then I did some research.


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Nicole74- Anyway you can video some of her behavior so we can see it? Seems easier to help when its viewed. I am no expert. I hope things work out for you guys, cause goldens are such great family pets!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Remember a few previous posts that said that one second they behave like angels and the next like mosters? This is what you just experienced. The other thought that comes to mind is she probably isn't all that used to being touched and petted yet (given her apparently lack of socialization), and some dogs just don't like to be petted extensively. I agree with fostermom that you seem intimidated by her, and rightfully so since you've never experienced this before. Not only is that bad for your confidence, but it also contributes to her behavior. They have an unbelievable ability to sense our emotions, and they feed off of them and react to them. If she senses that you are not confident to lead her, then she is going to try to lead you. You did the right thing by leaving the room, but doing this once isn't going to stop it immediately. Pups learn by repetition....over and over and over again. Yes, it's incredibly frustrating, but you have to try as hard as you can to get yourself into a confident, leadership "mood" if you will and she will sense that. I'm not saying all this to be judgemental...I speak from my own experience. I am a very emotional person and had difficulty at first being the leader for my pups because I was not confident. The things that helped me the most to change that were talking to my neighbor (who is a very experienced dog owner...this was before I found this forum), and puppy class where they walk you through all this stuff in person, and that helps to build your confidence and establish a bond between you and her. If you don't feel like you're up to the challenge, then maybe rehoming her would be best. BUT, if you think you can do it, stick with the advice here and you will get through it. Just be prepared for the puppy mood swings and the feeling that you sometimes takes steps backwards instead of forwards. That is a very normal part of the process.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

yvettelovesgoldens said:


> Nicole74- Anyway you can video some of her behavior so we can see it? Seems easier to help when its viewed. I am no expert. I hope things work out for you guys, cause goldens are such great family pets!


This is actually a GREAT suggestion. If you can do this we can probably help you more.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Nicole74, if you decide that your puppy is more than you can handle (and no one will judge you for that!), please call a local golden retriever rescue rather than returning her to the place where you bought her. Honestly, it doesn't sound as though the people understand goldens, nor does it sound like a good place for an unsocialized, fearful puppy to try to get the help she needs. Rescues have lots of experienced golden folks lined up for puppies, so you could rest assured that your pup would go to a home that would help her to be more appropriately behaved.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I'm not keeping her. The breeder contacted me back and says I can bring her back there. It will be a long sad car ride there and back. I've been crying all day today, but I honestly think in my condition that this is the best decision. If for some reason she were to turn her aggression onto one of my children, neighbor, friend or family member when she is older I would not be able to control it. I don't have the physical strength to hold back a 70 pound dog. I bought Bailey for several reasons. To have a new family member, walking partner and to help me with my severe chronic pain from my spinal cord nerve damage. My children have witnessed her aggression and they are not sad to see her go. My middle child has been scared of her since she gotten bit hard.

I brought her over to my neighbors for a visit tonight and she lunged and tried to attack at her too. My neighbor was petting her nicely for a few minutes. In all the years I've grown up with dogs and showing them, I've never in my life seen an 8 week old puppy act like this. My parents are breeders, but of a smaller breed, so I have a general idea how puppies are.

Thank you everyone for your advice! I will be getting another golden, but not right away. I will take the time to research the breeders and spend time with the puppy before making a decision unless I get a pup from my BIL. My BIL raises and breeds Goldens that are National Field Champions. He is breeding his female with in the next year. I will probably wait for one of his puppies.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Awww...well I am happy the breeder is taking her back. This will give you time to really research and put time into finding a puppy.....experiences can be very educational! So chin up! It will work out better for you AND puppy in the end.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Hmmm! This sound pretty extreme for such a young puppy. When I brought my Bellla Home she was 15 weeks old and had been housed with six male puppies. Her face was healing from a cut that she had gotten during a squabble. When I got her home she was curling her lips at the other dogs, when they went near her. I thought I was in for trouble;Thank God for Hailey, we had just wrapped up a litter of her pups and Hailey mothered Bella and really put her in her place.Now she is fine.
I started to think that maybe Bella didn't get taught manners by her own mother, maybe the breeder seperated them to early and she didn't get the reinforcment she needed.
Also if you have young children and she is allowed to be on top of them, maybe she is trying to dominate everyone, because she doesn't know where her place is.
In any case I would call a trainer ASAP and have them access her so you know what you are dealing with. I wish you luck.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

woops.... Didn't see your last reply. I'm glad it worked out.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just can't imagine a pint-sized baby golden being aggressive or vicious- confused, scared and defensive, yes. I am so sorry things did not turn out like you dreamed for this particular baby. This pup should do well if she gets wonderful, high quality handling and socialization in the right home.



> I will be getting another golden, but not right away. I will take the time to research the breeders and spend time with the puppy before making a decision unless I get a pup from my BIL. My BIL raises and breeds Goldens that are National Field Champions. He is breeding his female with in the next year. I will probably wait for one of his puppies.


Please do not go for a national field champion pup! You would repeat some components of this situation, as those are high-test, highest-energy athlete puppies with tons of drive and intensity. There are very few national field ch goldens bc they have to beat labs, but responsible breeders usually insist on performance homes for them. They are bred to work hard for hours and hours and love to work. You definitely want a nice , friendly low key dog rather than an "olympic athlete", lol. Why not rescue a nice four or five year old? I wonder if you could choose a rescue or forum member to rehab your puppy so she deosnt head back to the exact same situation?


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I'm so greatful I found this site. There is a ton of information here and people who know everything about goldens. I will read and read on this site and my neighbor has lent me two books about goldens. I've recieved a lot of wonderful advice. 

I did know ahead of time what to look for when searching for a breeder. I've grown up showing dogs and my parents are breeders, but of papillon's. Two of my children show my parents papillon's now. I did see a few red flags about the pup and her situation, but I went ahead and bought her thinking that she would be fine after all. I made a bad decision. I should of turned around and drove back home. The breeder herself seems to be very nice. I liked her when I met her, but I didn't agree with her having outdoor dogs and I should of known the possibility of this pup having a bad temper when meeting the pup's father. He made me uneasy. 

I will be looking for another golden, but will wait for the right one to come along. I need a dog to go on a daily 6 mile walk and who is going to want to be with me. Bailey wants nothing to do with me or my kids(unless we are giving her food). She likes to be off on her own and when I take her potty or pet her, she is quick to have the aggression towards me. Never in my life have I seen an 8 week old puppy act in such a manner.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

> There are very few national field ch goldens bc they have to beat labs, but responsible breeders usually insist on performance homes for them. They are bred to work hard for hours and hours and love to work. You definitely want a nice , friendly low key dog rather than an olympic athlete, lol.


Your right, my BIL would want us to do feild trials with the dog. My husband is very intrested in doing this. He's a huge hunter and would take her hunting too and have the dog trained. I want to make sure he is going to be commited to doing this before we do accept a puppy from my BIL.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Just finished reading the posts and found out my reply was not helpful, sorry! Good luck in the future!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Too bad the pup couldn't go to a rescue, doesn't sound like she's going to have much of a future back with the "breeder". As she's only 8 weeks, it's likely she'll get sold off to another family or worse, stay in the pen & become the next "momma dog".


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Please do call on us if you need us- if you decide against returning the pup to the breeder ; this forum had magical golden powers.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Great idea Ljilly! I know that I would be willing to take her if you are in my area. If not, I know that there are a couple of other folks, including Ljilly, who posted to this thread that would be willing to take her. I really hate the idea of her going back to the place that she came from.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

And remember, we can always try to arrange a transport for her. The forum has done that on several occasions and it's great fun. I so hope that either a rescue or forum member can help this baby. I agree that the breeder doesn't seem to have the pups best interest at heart...... I would worry about her fate is returned to her.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Please do call on of us if you need us- if you decide against returning the pup to the breeder ; this forum had magical golden powers.


Jill is right. If you search around here, you'll find that members are awesome at helping each other out and giving dogs that didn't work out LOVING homes. Please keep us updated and don't hesitate to ask for help. We've done cross-country transports before and would happily do them again.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

You guys are wonderful support! I brought her back to the breeder early this morning. It was a long trip. The breeder saw her aggressive side and she says that is not normal for a puppy. She refunded my money and I signed a contract that I gave her the puppy. When I went back I was able to see the parents and the puppies' father is very aggressive also. He too, was barking and snapping at me. I wonder if the breeder is in denial, she calls it excitement. There is no way I would be able to take on an aggressive dog with smaller children in the house or in my physical state. This was one very big learning experience for me. I do believe this was truly an aggressive pup.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That's such a sad situation all around. Hopefully this time around you can find the right breeder and a good match. Goldens are pretty much ideal companions for long walks and families. Have you checked out the Golden Retriever Club of America's guide to choosing a breeder?


----------



## Chocolate Rainbows (Jun 10, 2009)

That's such a shame, I'm sorry honey. but you did the right thing to return her before it got worse. :]

i'm wondering if this may be rage syndrome...a very rare condition mostly found in spaniels, but is also found rarely in German Shepherd, Bernese Mountain Dogs, and Golden Retrievers. or maybe just some traits from her father.

hope you can get a new puppy from another breeder soon. :]


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I don't know what the deal was with Bailey. I went to the last dog show and talking with golden breeders and one of them happened to be a behavior trainer. She said it was good that I brought her back, especially with Bailey showing her full gums when growling, lunging and snapping. This was not normal puppy behavior. My mother just about had a bird when I told her about bailey's parents and where she was kept. They are breeders themselves and show thier dogs every chance they have.​ 
I really do miss having Bailey in the house, even though she was a mean dog. I have not found another puppy yet. I've been reading a lot on this site before I go and buy another one.


----------



## ReleaseTheHounds (Feb 12, 2009)

Wouldn't your parents, as breeders, know of other reputable breeders? You seem to have a lot of resources in your life that you don't seem to be taking advantage of.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

This is just pretty sad all round. I do find it hard to imagine a SEVEN week old puppy showing genuine aggression...most normal puppies will bare all their teeth/growl/lunge when interacting with their littermates and then they are plucked from that and are expected to instantly know NOT to with humans, and behave like a well mannered grown up dog! I think it is only fair to give a puppy the CHANCE to learn how to interect with the funny new species it finds itself living with...a week is not long enough for any puppy to understand this IMO, especially for a puppy that shouldn't really be away from its littermates in the first place (at only 7 weeks). Having only had canine company to interect with in her short life, Bailey was communicating in the only way she had ever experienced. Anyway, I just hope to god that she is not shoved in the kennel with the parents for the rest of her life. Knowing what I did about the breeders, I would possibly have tried to rehome her myself to an experienced home willing to give some good, solid training a chance...

If you were absolutely convinced that she was a 'mean dog' then you probably did the right thing in not keeping her as I imagine it wouldn't have been a great relationship between you both, I just worry about her back at the breeders.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

If the father was displaying a snappy, snarky personality then there's a good chance that much of what you were seeing was gentic + the result of early learning before you brought her home. That's NOT the pup you want in a home with kids, etc. Sounds like you made the right choice by not keeping this pup. Also sounds like you learned an important lesson about listening to your guy -- i.e., that you knew it wasn't the right situation from which to get a pup in the first place, yet you turned a blind eye and hoped for the best.

Sorry you had to have that experience. :-( Never easy. Best of luck in finding the perfect pup for your family when you decide you're ready!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

ReleaseTheHounds said:


> Wouldn't your parents, as breeders, know of other reputable breeders? You seem to have a lot of resources in your life that you don't seem to be taking advantage of.


My parents show and breed Papillion's. There is a big 4 day show coming up next week and they are going to ask around the show to see if there are any Goldens available for me. I will be out of town, my hubby is racing in an Ironman in Idaho on fathers day and we are driving there. My parents personally do not know of any Golden Retriever breeders. What I have seen here with big hobby breeders, is they price their pet Goldens at show price. 

I thought about rehoming her, but what if she bit someone else. I did not want that responsibilty. The Vet's office aslo said I should bring her back. 

The breeder herself saw her aggressive behavior and said that there is something wrong with her. 

I know the puppies are not going to be well behaved, but she was out of control and it was esclating. In my condition, I would not be able to handle her. I may be having another spine surgery sooner then later(I still have 2 herniated discs in my neck). I don't have the physical strength to control an aggressive dog that's 50 pounds or more.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope you find the pup of your dreams. A golden puppy should be an irresitable velvety fluffball with a playful, loving heart. There should be a true wonder and bond you feel with a little golden puppy that IS how you wanted it to be. Yes, pups can all be mouthy and play waggy bitey face games. They playgrowl and play too rough at first like with their littermates. I have never though, personally owned a golden baby who was in any way shape or fashion aggressive. Each puppy we;ve owned has melted for affection and loved to snuggle. I am heartbroken to hear of such severe temperament issues in my favorite breed!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

You keep mentioning how frail you are. Maybe an energetic bouncy golden puppy is not the way for you to go. I have never had an aggressive golden, but they are a handful at times. Lots of energy and playfulness. Learning what is acceptable and unacceptable as they mature. 

good luck with finding your future golden.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I am prepared for a golden.  They are my favorite breed of all times. I know how destructive they can be. My neighbor accross the street has a golden and he use to get into everything, even in my garage where the kids keep their toys. I use to run 36 miles a week and train for triathlons until I herniated 3 discs in my neck. I have severe chronic pain(it's awful) and I do still feel weak from surgery. Maybe I have a failed fusion? I don't know, it's too early to tell. I won't be this frail forever. I'm only 34 and should not be in this bad of shape, especially being as healthy and in shape as I was. 

I'm looking for a Golden that will play with me everyday and go out on 5-6 mile walks daily as the weather permits. I also have time to take my new puppy to puppy and obedience classes.

This is a wonderful web site with a lot of information.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm sorry that this didn't work out for you. I am a hobby breeder, and my parent dogs are family pets they sleep on big comfy dog beds and when I do have a litter I carefully research the stud dog, meet them and their owner. My puppies grow up in my kitchen and are well socialized and exposed to as many different situations as possible, before leaving my home after they are 8 weeks old.
I responded to your post before;my Bella was showing signs of aggression when I brought her home at I think around 13 weeks. My female Hailey had just finished a litter of pups and mothered Bella, teaching her what the rules are. I was lucky, today she is 1 1/2 and although and shows no signs of aggression.Although I'm sure it was hard for you to give Bailey up, I feel like you did the right thing. Something was wrong at such a young age and it may or may not have been something you could have fixed.I hope you find what your looking for and that this experience helps you the next time you choose a pup. There are a lot of really good reputable breeders out the key is to go to them and see what they are doing. You will know right away if they are someone you want to purchase form. Good luck in your search. Phyllis


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Nicole74 said:


> I am prepared for a golden.  They are my favorite breed of all times. I know how destructive they can be. My neighbor accross the street has a golden and he use to get into everything, even in my garage where the kids keep their toys. I use to run 36 miles a week and train for triathlons until I herniated 3 discs in my neck. I have severe chronic pain(it's awful) and I do still feel weak from surgery. Maybe I have a failed fusion? I don't know, it's too early to tell. I won't be this frail forever. I'm only 34 and should not be in this bad of shape, especially being as healthy and in shape as I was.
> 
> I'm looking for a Golden that will play with me everyday and go out on 5-6 mile walks daily as the weather permits. I also have time to take my new puppy to puppy and obedience classes.
> 
> This is a wonderful web site with a lot of information.


I am so sorry about Bailey and I am extra extra sorry about your back problems. I can't even begin to fathom the discomfort and pain that would accompany 3 herniated discs.  I hope your next surgery goes a long way in helping you with your pain.


----------



## whitedove (May 10, 2009)

Ohhh I so feel for you..I hope things get better and quickly..I dont have any advice for you hun..we have a little golden the same age as yours,and he is prooving to be quite a handfull with the biting thing..all my poor kids are covered in scratches from his teeth...
I likeyou waited a long time for this pup.and I have gotten so disheartened reading thred after thread about aggression issues with this breed...I chose a golden as I thought they were great family pets and wonderful with children....I hope im not wrong..
wish you all the best .and hope it can be worked threw.
(((( hugs )))
Jacqui


----------



## whitedove (May 10, 2009)

Ohhh I so feel for you..I hope things get better and quickly..I dont have any advice for you hun..we have a little golden the same age as yours,and he is prooving to be quite a handfull with the biting thing..all my poor kids are covered in scratches from his teeth...
I likeyou waited a long time for this pup.and I have gotten so disheartened reading thred after thread about aggression issues with this breed...I chose a golden as I thought they were great family pets and wonderful with children....I hope im not wrong..
wish you all the best .and hope it can be worked threw.
(((( hugs )))
Jacqui


----------



## Cadismom (Feb 25, 2009)

I also have a leash barricuda. I have tried eveything but decided to try treats when she gets snarly and is biting. My other goldens never did this so I'm worn out from the behavior but NEVER giving up.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

This is a bonding exercise that I do with all of my puppies on a daily basis - usually about 3 times a day & all members of the family participate (supervise children carefully). This exercise makes YOU the top dog! 

Bonding Exercise

You should do this exercise with your dog every day. You should also have all family embers so this with the puppy. This exercise does four things:

1. Establishes you dominance over your puppy
2. Is a bonding exercise between you and your dog.
3. Allows you to give your puppy a complete physical everyday. Things like the start of an ear infection, small lumps, etc. can go unnoticed and if you catch them early it will be easier to treat.
4. Teaches your dog that it is ok for you to touch their nails, eyes and teeth. For example if you need to put eye drops in your dog's eyes it will make things less challenging if you have done this exercise right from the start.

Kneel behind your puppy and put him in a sitting position by placing your arm behind and just under his bum and push his chest back with your other hand. You are tucking him into a sitting position. Don't press down on his bum because it is bad for his hip joints.
While still kneeling behind your dog reach over top of him and lifting both front legs gently place him in a down postion. Don't force him down by pressing on his shoulder blades because this is bad for the shoulders. If your puppy goes to get up at this point during this exercise growl at him (GRRRRRR) a loud forceful growl like his mother would do and place him back into the down position. You may have to repeat this numerous times initially but this will calm him rihgt down and he'll become relaxed. Once the pup is in a down position (you should be kneeling behid him) go through these steps:

1. Gently massage his shoulders. Tell the pup what you are doing throughout the entire exercise (say shoulders over and over while you are doing this)
2. Do down the front lets and massage them (say legs)
3. Touch in between all the webs (in between his toes) and say webs
4. Touch all the nails (say nails) You can clip them/sand them at this point.
5. Go up to the head and start massaging the head (say Head) The puppy should be very relaxed at this point.
6. Look in the eyes and pull down the eyelid (say eyes) You are making sure everything looks normal, no cloudiness, no guck in the eyes, 
7. Lift up the lip (say teeth) you can take a finger toothbrush and brush his teeth
8. Lift up the ears (say ears) and make sure they are clean and no yucky smells or debris
9. Work you way down to the chest and start massaging the chest (say chest)
10. then place the puppy on his left side. You want to check under the stomach, check the pads of the feet, under the arm pits and under the tale. In male dogs that are not neutered, check the testicles for lumps.
11. Flip your puppy over to the other side by taking hold of all 4 legs (both front legs in your right hand and both back legs in your left hand)
12. Check this entire side doing the same thing as you did in #10

Once you have completed all these steps, say "Ok, or release" and give your puppy lots of praise.

******My guys LOVE this exercise and are usually asleep before #5!!!! I do this exercise daily with puppies and adult dogs!***** 
__________________


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I've cut & pasted this from a previous reply I made to GRF member, Kand3, who was having similar problems with her golden puppy, Bailey! From responses to that thread "When will it end!?!?", some on here disagree with not letting letting the puppy on the furniture. Anyway, here it is......

Bailey is letting you know that he's the top dog & you need to reverse that role - you need to be the dominant dog! If you haven't enrolled in a puppy training class, I'd do so right away. Here are some suggestions from our puppy trainer for you to regain the position of "Top Dog":

Most new pet owners unintentionally raise their dog's rank until it reaches a point where the dog has become a problem. The owner has lost his or her right to give commands and the dog has lost respect for its owner. When the dog hs decided to take control, it is advisable to do some rank reduction, to avoid further complications, including dog bites. The following rules are meant to show your dog who is in charge of the "pack" and to reduce the rank of an already dominant dog. These rules are also good to establish rank with puppies that are fighting for their position in the family.

1. Always be the one who goes through doorways and narrow openings, gates, hallways, etc FIRST. If the dog tries to dash past you through the door, slam the door shut- be careful not to trap his nose.

2. Restrict your dogs movement around the house. He should not have full access to the whole "den" unless you choose to open a door for him. The dog needs to understand that you control his movements.

3. Do not allow the dog on furniture.

4. Make a point of periodically occupying the spaces where your dog usually sleeps. Deny the dog access to some areas of the house. This includes beside your bed, under tables, moving his crate to a different place, etc.

5. Eat before your dog does. Make a point of letting him see you eat before he eats. You can fix his food and place it on the counter until you are done with your meal. You can have the dog do a DOWN-STAY while you eat. The highest ranking dog always eats first.

6. Do not allow your dog to control the busiest areas of the house. This includes main entrances, kitchen floor, top of stairs, etc. The highest ranking alpha figure always controls these areas: Baby gates might help in the beginning.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

:doh::doh: I should have read the whole thread and would have realized that you'd returned the puppy. 

Oh well, this information will come in handy for your next puppy!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Gwen said:


> :doh::doh: I should have read the whole thread and would have realized that you'd returned the puppy.
> 
> Oh well, this information will come in handy for your next puppy!


Thanks for the information. That was not a nice puppy. I believe Bailey #1 was beyond dominate and an aggressive puppy. I'm pretty sure it was genitcs. I doubt I would of ever been able to correct her behavior. I didn't want to chance it with 3 children in the house.

I do most of what you said to the puppy I have now. I do it all in stages and not all at one time. Bailey doesn't sit or lay that long unless she is tired.lol


----------



## Mindy72183 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi

New to the forum here and I too posted a thread about some behavior concerns. It's over in the Behavior problems section. Looking for lots of advice as I have 2 small kids, both under age 5. It's been smooth sailing up until about 2 or 3 days ago and there have been some "incidents" that have concerned me, biting my kids when they hug him or take away something he shouldn't have. Thanks for any info!


----------



## justpenny (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi I'm just wondering what you ended up doing with your pup. How is her aggression now. We just got a puppy and we are have similar problem. Let me know.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Read back several posts.....she returned the pup and bought another.


----------



## goldenmommie (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh My Chloe did this when we first brought her home at 8 weeks! She was very feisty and always made what I call "the nasty face" (bared teeth). She did it to both me and my boyfriend and saying "no bite" would only intensify her aggression. We put her in a PetSmart class as soon as she was old enough and while she excelled at commands, she was aggressive and seeming dominant with the other puppies. I was devastated. I thought I was getting a "sweet golden" like Id always heard about. I thought it meant she was going to be aggressive, but as time went on and she got past her teething and we continued training (we found someone we really like) those traits diminished. We kept introducing her to as many new people and puppies as possible and eventually she started playing fair, showing submissiveness and most importantly stopped the growling and biting at us! Now Chloe is 6 months old and is the very picture of the sweet and obedient Golden that I always wanted. Im certainly no professional and Im not saying its the same way, but dont give up! You may certainly have the dog you always wanted. Be consistent and persistent and dont forget her exercise! That was and is a HUGE key with Chloe's obedience. I just had to share that you arent alone! I had a "nasty face" puppy too!


----------



## topher2002000 (Dec 12, 2010)

*How old*

How old Bailey now? How old if your Aussie?

Lianne


----------



## topher2002000 (Dec 12, 2010)

Never mind my last question. Can someone tell me is there a way to set this site so that the last post is displayed last so I don't do this again. 

Thanks
Lianne


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

topher2002000 said:


> Never mind my last question. Can someone tell me is there a way to set this site so that the last post is displayed last so I don't do this again.
> 
> Thanks
> Lianne


I don't think there's a way to do it that way. I just get into the habit of reading the date on the OP so I make sure it's not an old post bumped up. There are a few folks here who like to bump up really old posts to see how things are going now.


----------

